# Walk Up Snowdon



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Hi All
Thinking of walking up Snowdon on Friday subject to the weather, does anyone know of a good overnight spot for a motorhome, or can you park over night in one of the car parks for an early start in the morning. Any info will help. Thanks Paddy Brown


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

PaddyBrown said:


> Hi All
> Thinking of walking up Snowdon on Friday subject to the weather, does anyone know of a good overnight spot for a motorhome, or can you park over night in one of the car parks for an early start in the morning. Any info will help. Thanks Paddy Brown


You can overnight in the car park opposite the mountain railway for a small fee.
Alternatively, you can take your chance in one of the near by lay bys and car parks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> PaddyBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


The car park opposite the mountain railway is owned by the Big Hotel up the road.
The guy on the gate will happily let you park for a fee.
There is also a set back lay by on the way into Llanberis from Betwesycoed direction and it looked ok to me.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

We parked in a layby right on the lake, can miss it as you come in to llanberis on the main road, there was about 5 or 6 other vans, close to everything llanberis has and right on the water, best of all its free, i would deffinatly stay there again


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, you dont happen to remember what the hotel is called do you?
Paddy Brown


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

PaddyBrown said:


> Thanks, you dont happen to remember what the hotel is called do you?
> Paddy Brown


Sorry, but no. Maybe something with Snowdon in its name?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

may see you up there 

good chance I will be walking it on Sat.

oops

a
day late lol

John


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I think its the Royal Victoria Hotel.........


----------



## 115816 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes 
It is definately the Royal Victoria - my sister got married there!
Sue


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi

I did this earlier this year and walked the wadkin path, there is a lovely site in beddgelert http://www.caeducampsite.co.uk/ with wonderful views
hope the weather is good or you wont see a thing

Tony


----------

